# Gilchrist 11-20



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Quick trip for Red Fish! Hit 30 minutes after the lines hit the water, 31 inches. Hit the next one about 8:30, 28 inches, and just after i got it selfied and measued the second rod hit before i could get the other back in (29inches.) Got both rods back in the water and 15ish minutes later hit a 33incher and a good fighter. The action slacked up so i decided to call it a day...a good day.


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice fish!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice going


----------



## electricmj (Sep 30, 2016)

i miss fishing, to much work


----------

